# Switzerland in winter



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I am looking at the possibility of ging to Italy in the winter by way of Switzerland.

Does anyone have any experience of Swiss roads in winter? As ar as I can see winter tyres are not a legal requirement, but the police can stop you travelling if you don't have snow chains when conditions require it. Is this correct?

We would be traversing the country faily quickly, so mostl, if not all, would be on motorways. Am I right in thinking hat the roads are kept pretty clear, and we should be OK on all-weather tyres, with snow chains as back-up if needed?

Any comments gratefully received


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You will be ok as long as you aren't planning any high passes, which I'm sure you aren't. 

For information to others it is also a requirement in large areas of Italy to have either snow chains or winter tyres between certain local dates (basically anywhere slightly mountainous in the northern half of the country and possibly further south too). 

Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not done switzerland 
However in France this year I was sooooooo pleased I had winter tyres all round + chains. yes we went high.
But snow drops everywhere.
I guess if you are prepared to stop in bad weather it's not such an issue.

Kev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Hi

We have travelled to Italy in December, January, February etc and always go via Basle, Lucerne and the St Gotthard tunnel. We had one severe delay, but more to do with an accident (it was snowing) rather than the snow.

Most passes are closed in the winter.

Russell


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*winter advise*

we spent a whole winter skiing and free camping in Switzerland . use snow tyres.....flurries and heaps of snow left by clearance can surprise you...we carried chains as well. a standard snow kit would be snow tyres and chains along with a strong shovel,2 warning triangles and gloves thin enough to fit chains with. Swiss police dont have a sense of humor so get your paperwork sorted before hand....
the motorway vignette is usefull also as are the tunnels you have to board a train for!!!!.
we used the motorway service stations to overnight on....i wouldn't do this usually but this is Switzerland and they are safe and tidy as they have little trans Continental traffic

saas fee aire pic below

sue and andrew


----------

